# Houston,we may have a problem,NH forecast



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Today: Snow, mainly after 1pm. High near 28. North wind 6 to 11 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Tonight: Occasional snow and areas of blowing snow before 1am, then snow likely and areas of blowing snow after 1am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 17. North wind between 9 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 16 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow showers likely and areas of blowing snow before 1pm, then a chance of snow showers after 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 25. West wind around 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 



Well that isn't a kick in the groin!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I know you're not into it as much as some of us, but I fail to see the problem!!! 2-4 TOTAL would be just fine by me, but upwards of 20 would be ok too!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

YardMedic;758529 said:


> I know you're not into it as much as some of us, but I fail to see the problem!!! 2-4 TOTAL would be just fine by me, but upwards of 20 would be ok too!


Yeah, drop the blade & go !!! :bluebounc payup


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

So Oshkosh, they are saying 14 to 24 for us? I don't need blowing and drifting on Monday. 2 to 4 would be just fine with me. :salute:


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Sun is shining at my house right now, 9 am


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Just looked at weatherbug radar and looks like a wall of water coming this way.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Dubliner;758578 said:


> Just looked at weatherbug radar and looks like a wall of water coming this way.


You, my friend are going to be buried according to what I'm seeing on NECN...I am in the Salem NH area around the 4-6-8" area. Should be a good event with things winding down around midnight for me...everything will be plowed by 5am. Perfect timing on this storm!
Good luck and have a great night!


----------

